# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Woma

## JLC

The Woma was first proven genetic by NERD in 1999.  Its name comes from the unique banded, reduced pattern that hinted at the appearance of the Australian Woma Python.  A striking creamy white snake was produced as a super, but unfortunately something about the genetics of this animal caused all the Pearls (as they were called) to fail to thrive.  None survived into adulthood.  As Kevin McCurley continued to work with the Woma, he discovered it often had a striking impact when combined with other morphs, but not always.  Kevin wondered if there was a hidden gene at play.  Eventually, he came to realize he was working with two different morphs that looked very similar.  The more dramatic of the two became known as the "Hidden Gene Woma" (which produced the Pearl) and this is the more ordinary Woma, a dominant pattern mutation that does not have a super form. 


chago11


chago11


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

_Ronniex2_ (01-12-2018),Sirus Uno (03-27-2019)

----------

